# [SOLVED] Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death



## Ransu

I've been having some random blue screens of death which seem to happen when I'm playing games. The last 2 happened while hosting a Minecraft server. I did a memory diagnostic and no errors came up so it doesn't seem to be a RAM issue. My specs are:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 clocked at 3.0 GHz
4 GB RAM 1066 speed
Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
Corsair 750 watt power supply

I attached a zip file that contains the only 2 dmp files that were in my Minidump folder. Please help me figure this out. :smile:


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Here is my reading from the first dump file:
Probably caused by hardware, specifically driver Rt64Win7.sys
Your BSOD error was IQRL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
The Program Stack lists Rt64Win7.sys+0x15a2d as the lowest actual program launched
This issue was reported by Application javaw.exe 
To fix I recommend you find what piece of hardware this driver is connected to and update it
---------------------------------------------
This is the reading for the Second Dump File
Probably caused by ntkrnlmp.exe (The Windows System Kernel)
The error returned was SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXPECTATION (Something crashed while running in the kernel)
The Process which caused the BSOD is: audiodg.exe
This one sounds like a sound card program, and this is happening during gaming, I would suggest that you check your Sound and Graphics drivers.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

javaw.exe is part of Java. I removed all my Java stuff and reinstalled it. I also reinstalled my Sound Blaster driver. I will post here if anything else happens. Thanks for your help. :smile:


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

That's why we're here! If you get any more issues, , but until then, you should go under the "thread tools" button and mark this as solved so we know you have the issue fixed.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I just had another one happen while playing Minecraft with a friend. It said Hardware Fault then it said PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA. I attached a zip file with the dmp file in it.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

1. ntkrnlmp.exe; Page Fault by Javaw.exe
Obviously not a Hardware problem, a Java problem.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I've been using Java 7 which is available for people to test out so I guess I should uninstall it and install Java 6 instead. Thanks for looking into this again. I'll see how things go now.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

My computer is such a mess lately. I had another one happen while playing The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim and it's one that I've seen several times before when playing other games as well such as Batman: Arkham City. The file shown on it was dxgmms1.sys. I've read that it has to do with video drivers, but I've already tried uninstalling and reinstalling my graphics card drivers. Could you look at the minidump and find out more about it, please?


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

1. dxgmms1.sys; System Thread Exception (Common)
When did you buy the Computer, if it is too old it may be the Graphics Chip is just too old and cannot handle the game, and if that is the case, I would check in the Video Card Support forum as to how you should go about replacing it, otherwise you may just have to re-install Windows because this driver seems to be a persistent error.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

My computer is custom built. I started out with some more basic stuff back in December of 2007. I've been upgrading and changing parts since then. The GeForce GTX 560 Ti card released last year and that's when I got it. I am going to try resetting the clocks and voltage on the card since I did have them raised up some.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

So, the last blue screen issue seemed to be possibly caused by a program I had installed named MSI Afterburner. I uninstalled it, but now I've got a different problem. I had a blue screen that said SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION on it while hosting and playing my Minecraft server, but it did not say any file names. I have attached the minidump file.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

It's a service exception, plain and simple, with the previous graphics error, I would say that 's what caused it during gaming, if you started the build in '07, and the card is '11, I need to know what year you purchased the Motherboard, if it was '07 that's a large time gap, it may be incompatible with your current hardware, causing random errors.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0. I had one go bad and I replaced it with another in 2010. I do have upgrades planned, but I currently don't have money and I am in the process of getting a job so I have to deal with fixing these issues until then. There's no way for me to find out what's wrong here?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Some very old 3rd party drivers on the system, 3rd party drivers can often overrun their address space especially if they were not written for the OS they are running on.
SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 *2007*
SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 *2007 *
Both are Silicon Image eSata filter driver, from 2007 it very old to be on a Win7 system.
Do you have a Silicon Image add in card or is this controller on the motherboard?

johci.sys Thu Oct 09 02:43:47 *2008*
Jmicron Iee1394 driver
Driver

And then there is this 
nvraid.sys Fri Mar 19 16:59:20 2010 
Nvidia Raid driver, Why you have a Nvidia chipset Raid driver on a Intel Chipset motherboard I have no idea, Did you install it?




Code:


Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\031912-34273-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`04216000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0445b670
Debug session time: Mon Mar 19 21:51:03.376 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:48:00.186
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
...
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800478605b, fffff880052f2698, fffff880052f1ef0}

Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800478605b, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880052f2698, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff880052f1ef0, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b
fffff880`0478605b 48392cf0        cmp     qword ptr [rax+rsi*8],rbp

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880052f2698 -- (.exr 0xfffff880052f2698)
.exr 0xfffff880052f2698
ExceptionAddress: fffff8800478605b (dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x000000000000010b)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff880052f1ef0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880052f1ef0)
.cxr 0xfffff880052f1ef0
rax=ff5ef8a004c618f0 rbx=fffff8a00e80a850 rcx=fffff8a004c61928
rdx=0000000000000006 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8006cfa000
rip=fffff8800478605b rsp=fffff880052f28d0 rbp=00000000003dbb49
 r8=0000000000000007  r9=0000000000000007 r10=0000000000000038
r11=fffffa8006cfb3e0 r12=0000000000000025 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8004981f10 r15=0000000000000030
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x10b:
fffff880`0478605b 48392cf0        cmp     qword ptr [rax+rsi*8],rbp ds:002b:ff5ef8a0`04c618f0=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800044c5100
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b
fffff880`0478605b 48392cf0        cmp     qword ptr [rax+rsi*8],rbp

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff880047838af to fffff8800478605b

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`052f28d0 fffff880`047838af : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0846c128 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`084bf380 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x10b
fffff880`052f2910 fffff880`0479d65d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03680080 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`04981f10 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::PrepareDmaBuffer+0xe1b
fffff880`052f2ae0 fffff880`0479d398 : fffff800`00b96080 fffff880`0479cd00 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitRenderCommand+0x241
fffff880`052f2cd0 fffff880`0479ce96 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04003c00 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06b11410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x50
fffff880`052f2d00 fffff800`0452dfee : 00000000`03eed965 fffffa80`06ced620 fffffa80`03877040 fffffa80`06ced620 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xd6
fffff880`052f2d40 fffff800`042845e6 : fffff800`04408e80 fffffa80`06ced620 fffff800`04416cc0 fffff880`01463cb0 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`052f2d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`052f3000 fffff880`052ed000 fffff880`052f2680 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce799c1

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880052f1ef0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+10b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=ff5ef8a004c618f0 rbx=fffff8a00e80a850 rcx=fffff8a004c61928
rdx=0000000000000006 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8006cfa000
rip=fffff8800478605b rsp=fffff880052f28d0 rbp=00000000003dbb49
 r8=0000000000000007  r9=0000000000000007 r10=0000000000000038
r11=fffffa8006cfb3e0 r12=0000000000000025 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8004981f10 r15=0000000000000030
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x10b:
fffff880`0478605b 48392cf0        cmp     qword ptr [rax+rsi*8],rbp ds:002b:ff5ef8a0`04c618f0=????????????????
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`052f28d0 fffff880`047838af : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0846c128 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`084bf380 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+0x10b
fffff880`052f2910 fffff880`0479d65d : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03680080 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`04981f10 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::PrepareDmaBuffer+0xe1b
fffff880`052f2ae0 fffff880`0479d398 : fffff800`00b96080 fffff880`0479cd00 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitRenderCommand+0x241
fffff880`052f2cd0 fffff880`0479ce96 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04003c00 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06b11410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x50
fffff880`052f2d00 fffff800`0452dfee : 00000000`03eed965 fffffa80`06ced620 fffffa80`03877040 fffffa80`06ced620 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xd6
fffff880`052f2d40 fffff800`042845e6 : fffff800`04408e80 fffffa80`06ced620 fffff800`04416cc0 fffff880`01463cb0 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`052f2d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`052f3000 fffff880`052ed000 fffff880`052f2680 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`04216000 fffff800`047ff000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`047ff000 fffff800`04848000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cf0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf6000 fffff880`00d45000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00d59000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d59000 fffff880`00db7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db7000 fffff880`00df3000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`00e29000 fffff880`00ecd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f0f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f0f000 fffff880`00f24000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f80000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f88000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f98000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00f9f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fb9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00fb9000 fffff880`00fe1000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Fri Mar 19 16:59:20 2010 (4BA3E5A8)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff5000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010a9000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`011d3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011d3000 fffff880`011dc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011dc000 fffff880`011f1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fa000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121d000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`0121d000 fffff880`0122c000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`01232000 fffff880`0125c000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0125c000 fffff880`01267000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01267000 fffff880`01291000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`01291000 fffff880`012f4000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01340000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01340000 fffff880`01354000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01354000 fffff880`0135d000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`0135d000 fffff880`01367000   xfiltx64 xfiltx64.sys Mon Apr 13 02:21:57 2009 (49E2DA05)
fffff880`01367000 fffff880`013c5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`013c5000 fffff880`013f3000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:51 2011 (4EEF3187)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01435000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01435000 fffff880`01447000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`01455000 fffff880`015f8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01627000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Thu Feb 09 00:59:50 2012 (4F3360D6)
fffff880`01627000 fffff880`01636000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`016aa000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`016aa000 fffff880`016bb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016c5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016c5000 fffff880`017b8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`017b8000 fffff880`017f4000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`018cd000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018df000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`01949000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01974000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`0197f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`01990000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019b2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019bf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019d1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019f7000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`01a05000 fffff880`01c09000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01c09000 fffff880`01c53000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01c53000 fffff880`01c63000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01c63000 fffff880`01caf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01caf000 fffff880`01cb7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01cb7000 fffff880`01cbe000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Fri Nov 26 04:29:40 2010 (4CEF7E04)
fffff880`01cbe000 fffff880`01cf8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01cf8000 fffff880`01d00000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`01d00000 fffff880`01d12000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01d12000 fffff880`01d1b000   johci    johci.sys    Thu Oct 09 02:43:47 2008 (48EDA823)
fffff880`01d1b000 fffff880`01d24000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01d24000 fffff880`01d5e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01d5e000 fffff880`01d74000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01d74000 fffff880`01d9e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01d9e000 fffff880`01da7000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01da7000 fffff880`01dae000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01dae000 fffff880`01dbc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01dbc000 fffff880`01de1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01de1000 fffff880`01df1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01df1000 fffff880`01dfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0301e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0301e000 fffff880`0302f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0302f000 fffff880`03087000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`03087000 fffff880`030ad000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`030ad000 fffff880`030c3000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`030c3000 fffff880`030e4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`030ed000 fffff880`0313e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0313e000 fffff880`0314a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0314a000 fffff880`03155000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03155000 fffff880`03164000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03164000 fffff880`031e7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`031e7000 fffff880`031f4000   tap0901t tap0901t.sys Wed Sep 16 02:02:43 2009 (4AB07F83)
fffff880`031f4000 fffff880`031ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04256600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`04257000 fffff880`0426b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0426c000 fffff880`042f5000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`042f5000 fffff880`04305000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`0434a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0434a000 fffff880`04353000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`04379000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04379000 fffff880`0438f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0438f000 fffff880`043a3000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043b2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`043b2000 fffff880`043cf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`043cf000 fffff880`043ea000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`04667000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04671000 fffff880`04765000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`047ab000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`047ab000 fffff880`047b8000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047c5000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`047c5000 fffff880`047f6000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:11 2011 (4E51EF7B)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04835000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:44 2011 (4E51F050)
fffff880`04835000 fffff880`04843000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`048a6000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`048a6000 fffff880`04900000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04900000 fffff880`04938000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:00 2011 (4E51EF70)
fffff880`04938000 fffff880`049e6000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04c3d000 fffff880`04c5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04ca2000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04ca4000 fffff880`04d45000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`04d45000 fffff880`04deb200   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:58:28 2011 (4E51F004)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04df4000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:58:30 2011 (4E51F006)
fffff880`04df4000 fffff880`04df9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04dfa000 fffff880`04dfb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04dfc000 fffff880`04dfdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05c02000 fffff880`05d83000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:57:35 2011 (4E51EFCF)
fffff880`05d83000 fffff880`05dcd000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:55:54 2011 (4E51EF6A)
fffff880`05dcd000 fffff880`05de2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05de2000 fffff880`05dfd000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:47 2011 (4E51F053)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06019000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06019000 fffff880`06021080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06022000 fffff880`06030000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06030000 fffff880`0603c000   EvoKbFilter EvoKbFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:13 2011 (4E5D2CAD)
fffff880`0603c000 fffff880`06062000   SaiK8018 SaiK8018.sys Tue Jul 29 07:32:49 2008 (488EFFE1)
fffff880`0606b000 fffff880`061c8000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Mon Aug 22 01:59:38 2011 (4E51F04A)
fffff880`061c8000 fffff880`061d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`061d4000 fffff880`061f1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`061f1000 fffff880`061ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06253a80   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Jan 18 01:40:36 2012 (4F166964)
fffff880`06254000 fffff880`0626a000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`0626a000 fffff880`06277000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06277000 fffff880`0628b000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`0628b000 fffff880`06297000   EvoMouFilter EvoMouFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:23 2011 (4E5D2CB7)
fffff880`06297000 fffff880`062a5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`062a5000 fffff880`062b1000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`062b1000 fffff880`062ba000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`062ba000 fffff880`062cd000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`062cd000 fffff880`062e8000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`062e8000 fffff880`062eb880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`062f3000 fffff880`06794d00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Jan 18 01:41:08 2012 (4F166984)
fffff880`06795000 fffff880`067afc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`067b0000 fffff880`067d3000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06a37000 fffff880`06a6e000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`06a6e000 fffff880`06a77000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`06a77000 fffff880`06a98000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06a98000 fffff880`06aad000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06aad000 fffff880`06b00000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`06b00000 fffff880`06b13000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b2b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06b2b000 fffff880`06b49000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06b49000 fffff880`06b61000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06b61000 fffff880`06b8e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06b8e000 fffff880`06bdc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06bdc000 fffff880`06c00000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0786a000 fffff880`078b9000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Mon Oct 20 03:50:38 2008 (48FC384E)
fffff880`078b9000 fffff880`078c6000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sat Mar 06 14:53:01 2004 (404A2C1D)
fffff880`078c6000 fffff880`0796c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0796c000 fffff880`07977000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07977000 fffff880`079a8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`079a8000 fffff880`079ba000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`082c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`082c9000 fffff880`082d7000   DKRtWrt  DKRtWrt.sys  Mon Feb 14 05:03:42 2011 (4D58FDFE)
fffff880`082f3000 fffff880`0838b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f424000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f424000 fffff880`0f430000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0f430000 fffff880`0f45f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f45f000 fffff880`0f47a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f482000 fffff880`101a0000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`101a0000 fffff880`101a5000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jun 15 04:38:14 2011 (4DF86F76)
fffff880`101a5000 fffff880`101b1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`101b1000 fffff880`101ce000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`101ce000 fffff880`101de000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`101de000 fffff880`101f4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`101f4000 fffff880`101ff000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00345000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0838b000 fffff880`083fc000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`082c9000 fffff880`082cf000   RTCore64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00006000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0426c000 fffff880`042f5000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`101de000 fffff880`101f4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0125c000 fffff880`01267000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06a6e000 fffff880`06a77000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`06a37000 fffff880`06a6e000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`042f5000 fffff880`04305000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`018cd000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`0302f000 fffff880`03087000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019d1000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01232000 fffff880`0125c000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0786a000 fffff880`078b9000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Mon Oct 20 03:50:38 2008 (48FC384E)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010a9000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01da7000 fffff880`01dae000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0301e000 fffff880`0302f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06b2b000 fffff880`06b49000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01d74000 fffff880`01d9e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cf0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d59000 fffff880`00db7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`016aa000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fa000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`101ce000 fffff880`101de000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06297000 fffff880`062a5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03164000 fffff880`031e7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04835000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:44 2011 (4E51F050)
fffff880`04938000 fffff880`049e6000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`04d45000 fffff880`04deb200   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:58:28 2011 (4E51F004)
fffff880`0606b000 fffff880`061c8000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Mon Aug 22 01:59:38 2011 (4E51F04A)
fffff880`05de2000 fffff880`05dfd000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:47 2011 (4E51F053)
fffff880`047c5000 fffff880`047f6000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:11 2011 (4E51EF7B)
fffff880`04dec000 fffff880`04df4000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:58:30 2011 (4E51F006)
fffff880`04900000 fffff880`04938000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:00 2011 (4E51EF70)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0301e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03155000 fffff880`03164000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01d5e000 fffff880`01d74000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`082c9000 fffff880`082d7000   DKRtWrt  DKRtWrt.sys  Mon Feb 14 05:03:42 2011 (4D58FDFE)
fffff880`04c3d000 fffff880`04c5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`062b1000 fffff880`062ba000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`062a5000 fffff880`062b1000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`062ba000 fffff880`062cd000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`061c8000 fffff880`061d4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04671000 fffff880`04765000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04765000 fffff880`047ab000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`05d83000 fffff880`05dcd000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:55:54 2011 (4E51EF6A)
fffff880`06030000 fffff880`0603c000   EvoKbFilter EvoKbFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:13 2011 (4E5D2CAD)
fffff880`0628b000 fffff880`06297000   EvoMouFilter EvoMouFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:23 2011 (4E5D2CB7)
fffff880`01340000 fffff880`01354000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01340000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016c5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01d24000 fffff880`01d5e000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c09000 fffff880`01c53000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`047b8000 fffff880`047c5000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`05c02000 fffff880`05d83000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:57:35 2011 (4E51EFCF)
fffff800`047ff000 fffff800`04848000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`101f4000 fffff880`101ff000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06019000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06019000 fffff880`06021080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`061f1000 fffff880`061ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`082c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d1b000 fffff880`01d24000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f88000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`030ad000 fffff880`030c3000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01d12000 fffff880`01d1b000   johci    johci.sys    Thu Oct 09 02:43:47 2008 (48EDA823)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06022000 fffff880`06030000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04c5f000 fffff880`04ca2000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01974000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`04df4000 fffff880`04df9200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06254000 fffff880`0626a000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`078b9000 fffff880`078c6000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sat Mar 06 14:53:01 2004 (404A2C1D)
fffff880`06a98000 fffff880`06aad000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06277000 fffff880`0628b000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`067b0000 fffff880`067d3000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06253a80   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Jan 18 01:40:36 2012 (4F166964)
fffff880`062f3000 fffff880`06794d00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Jan 18 01:41:08 2012 (4F166984)
fffff880`00cf6000 fffff880`00d45000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04835000 fffff880`04843000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01627000 fffff880`01636000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0626a000 fffff880`06277000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00fb9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06b49000 fffff880`06b61000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06b61000 fffff880`06b8e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06b8e000 fffff880`06bdc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06bdc000 fffff880`06c00000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`0197f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01367000 fffff880`013c5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0314a000 fffff880`03155000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d00000 fffff880`01d12000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c5000 fffff880`017b8000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0f424000 fffff880`0f430000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06b00000 fffff880`06b13000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f430000 fffff880`0f45f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05dcd000 fffff880`05de2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043b2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04305000 fffff880`0434a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`01949000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`01990000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0313e000 fffff880`0314a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`04216000 fffff800`047ff000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01455000 fffff880`015f8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01d9e000 fffff880`01da7000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`101a0000 fffff880`101a5000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jun 15 04:38:14 2011 (4DF86F76)
fffff880`0f482000 fffff880`101a0000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 29 13:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
fffff880`00fb9000 fffff880`00fe1000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Fri Mar 19 16:59:20 2010 (4BA3E5A8)
fffff880`06aad000 fffff880`06b00000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04353000 fffff880`04379000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`101b1000 fffff880`101ce000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`011dc000 fffff880`011f1000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f0f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00f9f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00f98000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`016aa000 fffff880`016bb000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`078c6000 fffff880`0796c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00d59000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f400000 fffff880`0f424000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f45f000 fffff880`0f47a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`030c3000 fffff880`030e4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01435000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`030ed000 fffff880`0313e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`031f4000 fffff880`031ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01df1000 fffff880`01dfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018df000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01cbe000 fffff880`01cf8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b2b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04ca4000 fffff880`04d45000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`0603c000 fffff880`06062000   SaiK8018 SaiK8018.sys Tue Jul 29 07:32:49 2008 (488EFFE1)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01627000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Thu Feb 09 00:59:50 2012 (4F3360D6)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0796c000 fffff880`07977000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`101a5000 fffff880`101b1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`043b2000 fffff880`043cf000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01cf8000 fffff880`01d00000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`01354000 fffff880`0135d000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01cb7000 fffff880`01cbe000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Fri Nov 26 04:29:40 2010 (4CEF7E04)
fffff880`01caf000 fffff880`01cb7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`011d3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`082f3000 fffff880`0838b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07977000 fffff880`079a8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`01291000 fffff880`012f4000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`04dfa000 fffff880`04dfb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`031e7000 fffff880`031f4000   tap0901t tap0901t.sys Wed Sep 16 02:02:43 2009 (4AB07F83)
fffff880`01a05000 fffff880`01c09000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`079a8000 fffff880`079ba000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019bf000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019b2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04257000 fffff880`0426b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03087000 fffff880`030ad000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`01435000 fffff880`01447000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06795000 fffff880`067afc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`061d4000 fffff880`061f1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04dfc000 fffff880`04dfdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`04667000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`048a6000 fffff880`04900000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0121d000 fffff880`0122c000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`062cd000 fffff880`062e8000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`047ab000 fffff880`047b8000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`017b8000 fffff880`017f4000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`013c5000 fffff880`013f3000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:51 2011 (4EEF3187)
fffff880`019d1000 fffff880`019f7000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01dae000 fffff880`01dbc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01dbc000 fffff880`01de1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00db7000 fffff880`00df3000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01c53000 fffff880`01c63000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f0f000 fffff880`00f24000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f80000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01c63000 fffff880`01caf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`048a6000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`0438f000 fffff880`043a3000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121d000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04256600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`01267000 fffff880`01291000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`04379000 fffff880`0438f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`043cf000 fffff880`043ea000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01de1000 fffff880`01df1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`062e8000 fffff880`062eb880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`00e29000 fffff880`00ecd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00edc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0434a000 fffff880`04353000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`00345000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff5000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`011d3000 fffff880`011dc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06a77000 fffff880`06a98000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0135d000 fffff880`01367000   xfiltx64 xfiltx64.sys Mon Apr 13 02:21:57 2009 (49E2DA05)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0838b000 fffff880`083fc000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`082c9000 fffff880`082cf000   RTCore64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00006000
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0478605b fffff880`052f2698 fffff880`052f1ef0
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2997
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,b6,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD b600000000

  Processor may be overclocked!
  Expected Frequency: 2400
  Actual Frequency:     2997
  Overclock Ratio:      1.24
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1197]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 06/19/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-DS3L
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = P35-DS3L
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2997
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I don't have a Silicon Image card and I have no idea if it's something that is part of the motherboard. I know that my motherboard has a 1394 port on it, but nothing is plugged into it. I also don't know how the Nvidia chipset driver got there. What should I do about this? By the way, I had a PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA blue screen while playing Minecraft just recently.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

It was a Java error, hence the reason it crashed during Minecraft.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Hit start in the search box type Device Manager, double click on Device Manager when it appears in the list.
Maximize the screen and expand the system devices tree.
Use the Win7 snipping tool to collect a screen shot, post the screen shot as a attachment (using the advanced message box(Go Advanced button) and the paperclip button to upload). Lets see if it shows up.

Upgrade the Jmicron driver using the link I posted above.
For the Silicon Image driver try using the Intel update utility it maybe part of the chipset.> Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I updated that Jmicron driver to the latest. I attached a screenshot of my system devices in the device manager. In case you're wondering why the High Definition Audio Controller is disabled, it's part of my graphics card and EVGA's support told me to just disable it if it's not in use because it can cause issues. Also, I don't get why Java is still causing crashes after I completely uninstalled it then installed a stable build of Java 6.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I don't see it listed in the device manager, not sure why it would show loaded in the stack.

How old is the windows install?
Was it a fresh install on this board or a repair install when the board was replaced?
I should have first asked if the new and old boards were the same model?

D/L and run Revo uninstaller, see if it lists NVRaid for any drivers, if it does uninstall it.
Revo Uninstaller


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

This Windows install is from 2009 or 2010 and it was a fresh install. I forgot to mention that when my first motherboard went bad, I got an ASUS one that worked for a while before a friend went to plug a USB wireless network adapter into the back which caused the board to mysteriously stop working completely so I went back to an extra GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0 board that I had. However, I still have the ASUS board stored away in my closet in case there's some way of fixing it. I installed a new Intel chipset driver, but Revo Uninstaller doesn't show anything that says NVRaid on it. Maybe there's some way to manually remove it?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Start in the search box type/paste nvraid.sys hit enter. 
If it shows up on the search list, right click and select open containing folder.
Make sure folder view is set to details, what size is listed for the file?

Technically if there is no hardware on the system the driver supports it should fail when it tries to load. If it fails then it would not show up in the stack as a loaded driver.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

It didn't show up when I typed it in the search in the start menu, but I did a search in my Windows folder and it found multiple files with that name. Check the attachment.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Interesting, Known file sizes on Windows 7/XP are 68,224 bytes, 76,288 bytes and 82,944 bytes, 67,968 bytes, 68,608 bytes, 77,056 bytes. Yours is 145,000 bytes.

It may be nothing to worry about as doing a little research I've seen reports of it showing up after a nvidia video driver install. 

See if you have any more issues after updating the intel and jmicron drivers and let us know.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

That would be odd, such an increase could be a hint of an infection or corruption, but what virus would attack a driver, especially one of these drivers, over a Windows driver installed on every Windows PC.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I'll let you know if another blue screen happens. Thanks for your help.


----------



## iaijutsu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I hope this link can be of help to anyone else having these problems. I have been getting the same as you and from all appearances some Microsoft patches may be royally screwed, possibly conflicting with various anti-virus (I don't have kaspersky but I do have AVG - my sister in law has Avast and also has issues).

KB977165 - Windows 7 - Now getting Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) - Microsoft Answers

I am going to try rolling back to early Feb system restore points, uninstall AVG and see if it resolves the issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*



iaijutsu said:


> I hope this link can be of help to anyone else having these problems. I have been getting the same as you and from all appearances some Microsoft patches may be royally screwed, possibly conflicting with various anti-virus (I don't have kaspersky but I do have AVG - my sister in law has Avast and also has issues).
> 
> KB977165 - Windows 7 - Now getting Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) - Microsoft Answers
> 
> I am going to try rolling back to early Feb system restore points, uninstall AVG and see if it resolves the issues. Fingers crossed.



Read that article a little closer, that probably means you have a W32/Alureon rootkit > NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I'm not sure what's wrong now, but I went to watch a video on a news website and had a blue screen a few seconds into the video. It said SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION on it. Everything has been perfectly fine up to this point. I've attached the minidump file.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Kernel error, Exception when watching the video, no driver at fault.


----------



## Ransu

Eh, you never really do say much. Whatever I guess.


----------



## Wrench97

Some very old drivers on that system, the audio, storage and HID device drivers should be your first concern, the copy protection driver from 2004 is most likely associated with an old game. 



lirsgt.sys	Mar	2004	Driver Reference Table Copy Protection driver??	
SiWinAcc.sys	Jun	2007	Driver Reference Table Silicone Image driver	
SiRemFil.sys	Jun	2007	Driver Reference Table Silicone Image driver	
johci.sys	Oct	2008	Driver Reference Table Jmicron storage driver	
SaiK8018.sys	Jul	2008	Flight Simulator and Licensed Cessna Pro Flight Sim Products | Saitek.com Saitek HID device driver	
ctac32k.sys	Jul	2008	Driver Reference Table Creative Audio driver	
wdcsam64.sys	Apr	2008	Driver Reference Table Western Digital driver	
atksgt.sys	Oct	2008	Driver Reference Table Copy Protection driver??	
xfiltx64.sys	Apr	2009 VIA filter driver ATA/ATAPI devices Hot-Plug/DIPM monitor.	
vsmraid.sys	Jan	2009	Driver Reference Table Via Raid driver	
tap0901t.sys	Sep	2009	Driver Reference Table Update Google Earth	
hamachi.sys	Feb	2009	Driver Reference Table Update or remove LogMeIn	


As for the dump I see it as a 3B system service exception 
(The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.)

Since ntkrnlmp.exe is pointed to as the faulting process it's probably going to be a rouge driver.





Code:


Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Fri Apr  6 22:44:09.576 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:47:18.996
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+262 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!IoRemoveIoCompletion+262
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`04299ac6 fffff880`09119050 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 06/19/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-DS3L
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2997


----------



## jcgriff2

Exception *0xc0000005* = memory access violation; very well could be an old driver as *Wrench97* stated.

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

The thing is that there's no new drivers for some of the things I have. Creative stopped releasing updates for my sound card, I'm using an old Western Digital WDC WD1600AAJB-00PVA0 IDE drive which doesn't appear to be supported anymore, Saitek does not do gamepad drivers anymore, Hamachi is the latest version, etc.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

If there are no Win7 drivers for the device then it not compatible with Win 7 remove the device, uninstall the software/driver.

What Sound card model and game pad models do you have?

Is the IDE drive your main boot drive?


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

How old is this thing anyway? IDE is dead, everything's SATA now.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

My dad bought the IDE drive for me back in 2007 before I built a new computer so I just took it out of the old one I was using and put it in the new one. I've been using it as a boot drive ever since and I don't have the money to buy a new drive right now. My sound card is a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer with Windows 7 64-bit drivers. My gamepad is a Saitek Rumble Force P2500 with Windows 7 64-bit drivers. I didn't say there weren't Windows 7 drivers. I just meant that there haven't been any new ones in a long time.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Well if your Motherboard has a SATA port on it I suggest you upgrade but if you don't it's your PC.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I had a blue screen happen while hosting and playing on my Skulltag server with a friend. Minidump is attached as always.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*



> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
> An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
> interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
> caused by drivers using improper addresses.


There are plenty of out of date drivers to choose from look them up here> Driver Reference Table


SiWinAcc.sys	Thu	Jun	14	20:02:02	2007
SiRemFil.sys	Wed	Jun	20	15:42:10	2007
johci.sys	Thu	Oct	9	2:43:47	2008
vsmraid.sys	Fri	Jan	30	20:18:57	2009
xfiltx64.sys	Mon	Apr	13	2:21:57	2009
tap0901t.sys	Wed	Sep	16	2:02:43	2009
GEARAspiWDM.sys	Mon	May	18	8:17:04	2009
hamachi.sys	Thu	Feb	19	5:36:41	2009
nvraid.sys	Fri	Mar	19	16:59:20	2010
amdxata.sys	Fri	Mar	19	12:18:18	2010
SmartDefragDriver.sys	Fri	Nov	26	4:29:40	2010
vpcvmm.sys	Sat	Nov	20	6:35:48	2010
vpcnfltr.sys	Sat	Nov	20	6:35:20	2010
vpcusb.sys	Sat	Nov	20	6:35:31	2010
vpchbus.sys	Sat	Nov	20	6:35:38	2010
VBoxDrv.sys	Mon	Dec	19	7:43:53	2011
VBoxUSBMon.sys	Mon	Dec	19	7:43:53	2011
ctaud2k.sys	Mon	Aug	22	1:58:28	2011
Rt64win7.sys	Wed	Nov	23	10:00:40	2011
ctprxy2k.sys	Mon	Aug	22	1:58:30	2011


I would also remove the overclock and see if the system is stable at the stock clocks.



Code:


Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\040812-30981-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`04249000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0448d650
Debug session time: Sun Apr  8 20:36:19.689 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:01:55.499
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................

Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fe00b0, d, 1, fffff8000421da70}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for intelppm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000fe00b0, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000d, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8000421da70, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800044f7100
 0000000000fe00b0 

CURRENT_IRQL:  d

FAULTING_IP: 
hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt+0
fffff800`0421da70 c70425b000feff00000000 mov dword ptr [0FFFFFFFFFFFE00B0h],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c960 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c960)
.trap 0xfffff80000b9c960
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=13f683d29f66b101 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff80004225b50
rdx=000000000001135b rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000421da70 rsp=fffff80000b9caf0 rbp=fffff80000b9cb80
 r8=00000000000147ba  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff80000b9caa0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di pl zr na po nc
hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt:
fffff800`0421da70 c70425b000feff00000000 mov dword ptr [0FFFFFFFFFFFE00B0h],0 ds:ffffffff`fffe00b0=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800042c52e9 to fffff800042c5d40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c818 fffff800`042c52e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00fe00b0 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c820 fffff800`042c3f60 : fffffa80`06b8aa02 fffffa80`06b77410 fffffa80`06b8aa90 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c960 fffff800`0421da70 : fffff800`042c22a0 00000000`00000011 fffff880`0f4e1a48 fffffa80`04c29000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`042c22a0 : 00000000`00000011 fffff880`0f4e1a48 fffffa80`04c29000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt
fffff800`00b9caf8 fffff880`044b09c2 : fffff800`042ce919 00000000`002ca8e0 fffffa80`042f9558 4fcad23f`e1e2f5e7 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x190
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`042ce919 : 00000000`002ca8e0 fffffa80`042f9558 4fcad23f`e1e2f5e7 a5f5034e`1a07aea0 : intelppm+0x39c2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`042bda3c : fffff800`0443ae80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`048ad52c : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`042c3f60 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ec79dd2

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff80000b9c920 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000fe00b0 rsi=fffff800042303c0 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff800042c5d40 rsp=fffff80000b9c818 rbp=fffff80000b9c9e0
 r8=000000000000000d  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff8000421da70
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa8004d0ee50 r13=fffffa80042f9400
r14=fffffa8004d0ee00 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up di ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000082
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`042c5d40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`00b9c820=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00b9c818 fffff800`042c52e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00fe00b0 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c820 fffff800`042c3f60 : fffffa80`06b8aa02 fffffa80`06b77410 fffffa80`06b8aa90 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c960 fffff800`0421da70 : fffff800`042c22a0 00000000`00000011 fffff880`0f4e1a48 fffffa80`04c29000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00b9c960)
fffff800`00b9caf0 fffff800`042c22a0 : 00000000`00000011 fffff880`0f4e1a48 fffffa80`04c29000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpLegacyApicEndOfInterrupt
fffff800`00b9caf8 fffff880`044b09c2 : fffff800`042ce919 00000000`002ca8e0 fffffa80`042f9558 4fcad23f`e1e2f5e7 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x190 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00b9cb00)
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`042ce919 : 00000000`002ca8e0 fffffa80`042f9558 4fcad23f`e1e2f5e7 a5f5034e`1a07aea0 : intelppm+0x39c2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`042bda3c : fffff800`0443ae80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`048ad52c : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`04200000 fffff800`04249000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`04249000 fffff800`04831000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00ccf000 fffff880`00cde000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00d3a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00d4e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d4e000 fffff880`00dac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00ddc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e42000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Fri Mar 19 16:59:20 2010 (4BA3E5A8)
fffff880`00e42000 fffff880`00e63000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00e64000 fffff880`00f08000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f17000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f17000 fffff880`00f4a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f4a000 fffff880`00f5f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f6b000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f80000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00fdc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fec000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0100d000 fffff880`01016000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01016000 fffff880`0101e000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01021000 fffff880`01195000   sptd     sptd.sys     Tue Jan 03 19:01:58 2012 (4F0396F6)
fffff880`01195000 fffff880`011ec000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011f5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`011ff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`0126d000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`0126d000 fffff880`01281000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`01281000 fffff880`0128a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0128a000 fffff880`012b4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`012b4000 fffff880`012bf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`012bf000 fffff880`012e9000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`012e9000 fffff880`0134c000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`0134c000 fffff880`01398000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01398000 fffff880`013ac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013b5000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`013b5000 fffff880`013bf000   xfiltx64 xfiltx64.sys Mon Apr 13 02:21:57 2009 (49E2DA05)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013fb000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`0140b000 fffff880`015ae000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015ae000 fffff880`015d4000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015fb000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Thu Feb 09 00:59:50 2012 (4F3360D6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016cd000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`016cd000 fffff880`016d8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`016df000 fffff880`0173d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0173d000 fffff880`01758000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`01758000 fffff880`017ca000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`017ca000 fffff880`017db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`017db000 fffff880`017e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`01800000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`01833000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`01840000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01840000 fffff880`01852000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`01852000 fffff880`0185f000   tap0901t tap0901t.sys Wed Sep 16 02:02:43 2009 (4AB07F83)
fffff880`01865000 fffff880`01958000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`019b8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019e3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019ec000 fffff880`019f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01a2a000 fffff880`01a33000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01a33000 fffff880`01a3a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01a3a000 fffff880`01a48000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a48000 fffff880`01a6d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01a6d000 fffff880`01a7d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01a7d000 fffff880`01a86000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01c8a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01c8a000 fffff880`01cd4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01cd4000 fffff880`01ce4000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01ce4000 fffff880`01d30000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01d30000 fffff880`01d38000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01d38000 fffff880`01d3f000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Fri Nov 26 04:29:40 2010 (4CEF7E04)
fffff880`01d3f000 fffff880`01d79000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01d79000 fffff880`01d81000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`01d81000 fffff880`01d93000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01d93000 fffff880`01d9c000   johci    johci.sys    Thu Oct 09 02:43:47 2008 (48EDA823)
fffff880`01d9c000 fffff880`01da5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01da5000 fffff880`01ddf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01ddf000 fffff880`01df5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01df5000 fffff880`01dfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e56600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`03e57000 fffff880`03e6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03e73000 fffff880`03efc000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03f0c000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`03f0c000 fffff880`03f51000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03f51000 fffff880`03f5a000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f80000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03f80000 fffff880`03f96000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03faa000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`03faa000 fffff880`03fb9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fb9000 fffff880`03fd6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03fd6000 fffff880`03ff1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03ff1000 fffff880`03ffd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0441e000 fffff880`0442f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0442f000 fffff880`04487000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`04487000 fffff880`044ad000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044c3000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044d9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`044fd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`044fd000 fffff880`0454e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0454e000 fffff880`0455a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0455a000 fffff880`04565000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04574000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`045f7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04646000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04646000 fffff880`04653000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04653000 fffff880`046a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`046ba000 fffff880`046c7000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`046c7000 fffff880`046d3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`046d3000 fffff880`046de000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`046de000 fffff880`047d2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`047d2000 fffff880`047ef000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`047ef000 fffff880`047ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048a6200   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:58:28 2011 (4E51F004)
fffff880`048a7000 fffff880`048e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`04989000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`04989000 fffff880`049ab000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`049ab000 fffff880`049ee000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`049ee000 fffff880`049f6000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:58:30 2011 (4E51F006)
fffff880`049f6000 fffff880`049fb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`04c68000 fffff880`04c96000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:51 2011 (4EEF3187)
fffff880`04c96000 fffff880`04c97480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04c98000 fffff880`04caa000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04caa000 fffff880`04cc7000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`04cc7000 fffff880`04cd6000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`04cd6000 fffff880`04cd7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04cd8000 fffff880`04d14000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`04d14000 fffff880`04d6e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04d6e000 fffff880`04da6000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:00 2011 (4E51EF70)
fffff880`04da6000 fffff880`04dc4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`04dc4000 fffff880`04df1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c4a000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:55:54 2011 (4E51EF6A)
fffff880`05c4e000 fffff880`05dcf000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:57:35 2011 (4E51EFCF)
fffff880`05dcf000 fffff880`05de4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05de4000 fffff880`05dfc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`05e21000 fffff880`05e36000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05e36000 fffff880`05e89000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05e89000 fffff880`05e9c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`05e9c000 fffff880`05eb4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05ec6000 fffff880`05f74000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`05f8f000 fffff880`05fc4000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:44 2011 (4E51F050)
fffff880`05fc4000 fffff880`05fd0000   EvoKbFilter EvoKbFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:13 2011 (4E5D2CAD)
fffff880`05fd0000 fffff880`05ff6000   SaiK8018 SaiK8018.sys Tue Jul 29 07:32:49 2008 (488EFFE1)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`0600e000 fffff880`06021000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0602b000 fffff880`06188000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Mon Aug 22 01:59:38 2011 (4E51F04A)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06196000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06196000 fffff880`061b3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`061b3000 fffff880`061bf000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`061bf000 fffff880`061cd000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061cd000 fffff880`061e6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061e6000 fffff880`061ee080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`061ef000 fffff880`061f8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06853a80   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Jan 18 01:40:36 2012 (4F166964)
fffff880`06854000 fffff880`0686f000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`0686f000 fffff880`0687b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0687b000 fffff880`0687e880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`0687f000 fffff880`06895000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`06895000 fffff880`068a2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`068a2000 fffff880`068b6000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`068b6000 fffff880`068c2000   EvoMouFilter EvoMouFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:23 2011 (4E5D2CB7)
fffff880`068c2000 fffff880`068d0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`068d0000 fffff880`068f3000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`06d9ed00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Jan 18 01:41:08 2012 (4F166984)
fffff880`06d9f000 fffff880`06db9c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06dba000 fffff880`06df1000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`06df1000 fffff880`06dfa000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`07624000 fffff880`07648000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07648000 fffff880`07697000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Mon Oct 20 03:50:38 2008 (48FC384E)
fffff880`07697000 fffff880`076a4000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sat Mar 06 14:53:01 2004 (404A2C1D)
fffff880`076a4000 fffff880`0774a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0774a000 fffff880`07755000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07755000 fffff880`07786000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07786000 fffff880`07798000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07e0a000 fffff880`07e73000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07e73000 fffff880`07f0b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07f0b000 fffff880`07fd4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0f408000 fffff880`101c3000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 17 14:53:37 2012 (4F64DDB1)
fffff880`101c3000 fffff880`101c8000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jun 15 04:38:14 2011 (4DF86F76)
fffff880`101c8000 fffff880`101f9000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:11 2011 (4E51EF7B)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09685000 fffff880`096f6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`05f74000 fffff880`05f8f000   CTHWIUT.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01195000 fffff880`011ec000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03e73000 fffff880`03efc000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044d9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`012b4000 fffff880`012bf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06df1000 fffff880`06dfa000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Tue Mar 06 19:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
fffff880`06dba000 fffff880`06df1000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Mar 06 19:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
fffff880`03efc000 fffff880`03f0c000   aswrdr2  aswrdr2.sys  Tue Mar 06 19:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016cd000   aswSnx   aswSnx.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
fffff880`0442f000 fffff880`04487000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Mar 06 19:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
fffff880`01840000 fffff880`01852000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Mar 06 19:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
fffff880`01281000 fffff880`0128a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0128a000 fffff880`012b4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`07648000 fffff880`07697000   atksgt   atksgt.sys   Mon Oct 20 03:50:38 2008 (48FC384E)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f6b000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01a33000 fffff880`01a3a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0441e000 fffff880`0442f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04da6000 fffff880`04dc4000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00720000 fffff960`00747000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00ddc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d4e000 fffff880`00dac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01758000 fffff880`017ca000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Nov 16 23:23:17 2011 (4EC48C35)
fffff880`0100d000 fffff880`01016000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`047ef000 fffff880`047ff000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06196000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04574000 fffff880`045f7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`05f8f000 fffff880`05fc4000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Mon Aug 22 01:59:44 2011 (4E51F050)
fffff880`05ec6000 fffff880`05f74000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`048a6200   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:58:28 2011 (4E51F004)
fffff880`0602b000 fffff880`06188000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Mon Aug 22 01:59:38 2011 (4E51F04A)
fffff880`101c8000 fffff880`101f9000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:11 2011 (4E51EF7B)
fffff880`049ee000 fffff880`049f6000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:58:30 2011 (4E51F006)
fffff880`04d6e000 fffff880`04da6000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:56:00 2011 (4E51EF70)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04574000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01ddf000 fffff880`01df5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04989000 fffff880`049ab000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`061ef000 fffff880`061f8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`061b3000 fffff880`061bf000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0600e000 fffff880`06021000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0686f000 fffff880`0687b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`046de000 fffff880`047d2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04646000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`05c00000 fffff880`05c4a000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Mon Aug 22 01:55:54 2011 (4E51EF6A)
fffff880`05fc4000 fffff880`05fd0000   EvoKbFilter EvoKbFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:13 2011 (4E5D2CAD)
fffff880`068b6000 fffff880`068c2000   EvoMouFilter EvoMouFilter.sys Tue Aug 30 14:32:23 2011 (4E5D2CB7)
fffff880`01398000 fffff880`013ac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0134c000 fffff880`01398000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`017db000 fffff880`017e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01da5000 fffff880`01ddf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01c8a000 fffff880`01cd4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`046ba000 fffff880`046c7000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`05c4e000 fffff880`05dcf000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Mon Aug 22 01:57:35 2011 (4E51EFCF)
fffff800`04200000 fffff800`04249000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`046d3000 fffff880`046de000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`061cd000 fffff880`061e6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`061e6000 fffff880`061ee080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`061bf000 fffff880`061cd000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`07f0b000 fffff880`07fd4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01d9c000 fffff880`01da5000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01016000 fffff880`0101e000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`044ad000 fffff880`044c3000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`01d93000 fffff880`01d9c000   johci    johci.sys    Thu Oct 09 02:43:47 2008 (48EDA823)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ccf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0600e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`049ab000 fffff880`049ee000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0173d000 fffff880`01758000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Nov 16 22:48:13 2011 (4EC483FD)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019e3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Nov 16 23:23:44 2011 (4EC48C50)
fffff880`049f6000 fffff880`049fb200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0687f000 fffff880`06895000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:09 2011 (4E60764D)
fffff880`07697000 fffff880`076a4000   lirsgt   lirsgt.sys   Sat Mar 06 14:53:01 2004 (404A2C1D)
fffff880`05e21000 fffff880`05e36000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`068a2000 fffff880`068b6000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 02 02:23:15 2011 (4E607653)
fffff880`068d0000 fffff880`068f3000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06853a80   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Jan 18 01:40:36 2012 (4F166964)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`06d9ed00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Jan 18 01:41:08 2012 (4F166984)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00d3a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`068c2000 fffff880`068d0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`00ccf000 fffff880`00cde000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06895000 fffff880`068a2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`05de4000 fffff880`05dfc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04dc4000 fffff880`04df1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07624000 fffff880`07648000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`019ec000 fffff880`019f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`011ff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`016df000 fffff880`0173d000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0455a000 fffff880`04565000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01d81000 fffff880`01d93000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01865000 fffff880`01958000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`03ff1000 fffff880`03ffd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05e89000 fffff880`05e9c000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05dcf000 fffff880`05de4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03faa000 fffff880`03fb9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f0c000 fffff880`03f51000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`019b8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0454e000 fffff880`0455a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`04249000 fffff800`04831000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Nov 19 07:15:14 2011 (4EC79DD2)
fffff880`0140b000 fffff880`015ae000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01a2a000 fffff880`01a33000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`101c3000 fffff880`101c8000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Jun 15 04:38:14 2011 (4DF86F76)
fffff880`0f408000 fffff880`101c3000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 17 14:53:37 2012 (4F64DDB1)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e42000   nvraid   nvraid.sys   Fri Mar 19 16:59:20 2010 (4BA3E5A8)
fffff880`05e36000 fffff880`05e89000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f80000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`047d2000 fffff880`047ef000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f4a000 fffff880`00f5f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f17000 fffff880`00f4a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fec000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`017ca000 fffff880`017db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`076a4000 fffff880`0774a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`048a7000 fffff880`048e4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d3a000 fffff880`00d4e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`044d9000 fffff880`044fd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`017e5000 fffff880`01800000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00e42000 fffff880`00e63000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00df6000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`044fd000 fffff880`0454e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`016cd000 fffff880`016d8000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01a7d000 fffff880`01a86000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01df5000 fffff880`01dfe000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01d3f000 fffff880`01d79000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`05e9c000 fffff880`05eb4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`04989000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Wed Nov 23 10:00:40 2011 (4ECD0A98)
fffff880`05fd0000 fffff880`05ff6000   SaiK8018 SaiK8018.sys Tue Jul 29 07:32:49 2008 (488EFFE1)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015fb000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Thu Feb 09 00:59:50 2012 (4F3360D6)
fffff880`0774a000 fffff880`07755000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`046c7000 fffff880`046d3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fb9000 fffff880`03fd6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01d79000 fffff880`01d81000   SiRemFil SiRemFil.sys Wed Jun 20 15:42:10 2007 (46798312)
fffff880`013ac000 fffff880`013b5000   SiWinAcc SiWinAcc.sys Thu Jun 14 20:02:02 2007 (4671D6FA)
fffff880`01d38000 fffff880`01d3f000   SmartDefragDriver SmartDefragDriver.sys Fri Nov 26 04:29:40 2010 (4CEF7E04)
fffff880`01d30000 fffff880`01d38000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01021000 fffff880`01195000   sptd     sptd.sys     Tue Jan 03 19:01:58 2012 (4F0396F6)
fffff880`07e73000 fffff880`07f0b000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07e0a000 fffff880`07e73000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07755000 fffff880`07786000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`012e9000 fffff880`0134c000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`04c96000 fffff880`04c97480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01852000 fffff880`0185f000   tap0901t tap0901t.sys Wed Sep 16 02:02:43 2009 (4AB07F83)
fffff880`01a86000 fffff880`01c8a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`07786000 fffff880`07798000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`01840000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`01833000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03e57000 fffff880`03e6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00500000 fffff960`0050a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04487000 fffff880`044ad000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04c98000 fffff880`04caa000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06d9f000 fffff880`06db9c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06196000 fffff880`061b3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04cd6000 fffff880`04cd7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04d14000 fffff880`04d6e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04653000 fffff880`046a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`04cc7000 fffff880`04cd6000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:37:19 2010 (4CE7B2EF)
fffff880`06854000 fffff880`0686f000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`04646000 fffff880`04653000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013fb000   VBoxDrv  VBoxDrv.sys  Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`04c68000 fffff880`04c96000   VBoxNetFlt VBoxNetFlt.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:51 2011 (4EEF3187)
fffff880`015ae000 fffff880`015d4000   VBoxUSBMon VBoxUSBMon.sys Mon Dec 19 07:43:53 2011 (4EEF3189)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01a3a000 fffff880`01a48000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01a48000 fffff880`01a6d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01231000 fffff880`0126d000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01cd4000 fffff880`01ce4000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f80000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00fdc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01ce4000 fffff880`01d30000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04cd8000 fffff880`04d14000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Sat Nov 20 06:35:38 2010 (4CE7B28A)
fffff880`03f96000 fffff880`03faa000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Sat Nov 20 06:35:20 2010 (4CE7B278)
fffff880`04caa000 fffff880`04cc7000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:31 2010 (4CE7B283)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e56600   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:35:48 2010 (4CE7B294)
fffff880`012bf000 fffff880`012e9000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Fri Jan 30 20:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`03f80000 fffff880`03f96000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03fd6000 fffff880`03ff1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01a6d000 fffff880`01a7d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0687b000 fffff880`0687e880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`00e64000 fffff880`00f08000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f17000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f51000 fffff880`03f5a000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003e5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0126d000 fffff880`01281000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011f5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`013b5000 fffff880`013bf000   xfiltx64 xfiltx64.sys Mon Apr 13 02:21:57 2009 (49E2DA05)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09685000 fffff880`096f6000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`05f74000 fffff880`05f8f000   CTHWIUT.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0001B000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00fe00b0 00000000`0000000d 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0421da70
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2997
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,b6,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD b600000000

  Processor may be overclocked!
  Expected Frequency: 2400
  Actual Frequency:     2997
  Overclock Ratio:      1.24
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1197]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 06/19/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-DS3L
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = P35-DS3L
BaseBoardVersion = x.x
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2997
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I don't even know which one of these Silicon Image things I have. This 3rd-party driver stuff is annoying mainly because I didn't know they existed. Silicon Image - Support


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Start on the Gigabyte site > GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-P35-DS3L (rev. 1.0) 
Realtek audio and lan then the Intel Inf utility.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

I already updated the LAN and Intel chipset drivers. The onboard audio is disabled in the BIOS since I have a sound card.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Check the Gigabyte site for the latest Downloads.


----------



## Ransu

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Gigabyte doesn't keep the Intel chipset driver up to date on their site. It said the version that I have installed is newer. My network driver was really not very old at all(late 2011-early 2012), but I updated it anyways. Also, there are no Silicon Image drivers or any of the other things on Gigabyte's site.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*



Ransu said:


> This Windows install is from 2009 or 2010 and it was a fresh install. I forgot to mention that when my first motherboard went bad, I got an ASUS one that worked for a while before a friend went to plug a USB wireless network adapter into the back which caused the board to mysteriously stop working completely so I went back to an extra GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0 board that I had. However, I still have the ASUS board stored away in my closet in case there's some way of fixing it. I installed a new Intel chipset driver, but Revo Uninstaller doesn't show anything that says NVRaid on it. Maybe there's some way to manually remove it?





Ransu said:


> My dad bought the IDE drive for me back in 2007 before I built a new computer so I just took it out of the old one I was using and put it in the new one. I've been using it as a boot drive ever since and I don't have the money to buy a new drive right now. My sound card is a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer with Windows 7 64-bit drivers. My gamepad is a Saitek Rumble Force P2500 with Windows 7 64-bit drivers. I didn't say there weren't Windows 7 drivers. I just meant that there haven't been any new ones in a long time.


Did you install Windows 7 onto the current IDE drive while it was in the current system?

Did you reinstall Windows 7 after the mobo swap?

If the answer to either question = NO, back up your files, wipe the HDD with KillDisk - 

http_:_//www.sysnative.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2850

- then reinstall Windows 7.

Just curious - where did Windows 7 come from? Is it a full retail version or OEM version?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows 7 64-bit random blue screens of death*

Did you drop the overclock back the stock speeds?


----------

